# ✨💖Pariero is here!!💛💕✨



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

One of my favorite brands Paris Erotica has so many cute things this season that I decided to place an order last week for a few things. I just placed another order yesterday after discovering they are having a 50% off summer sale. So I took a few pics to share with you some of the things we got. The pink crown tank was sent in error, I was supposed to get a pink dress instead. So they let me keep the crown tank and they are shipping the pink dress from Japan.

My fave! Lemon tank dress 🍋
























Eyelet hoodie





























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> One of my favorite brands Paris Erotica has so many cute things this season that I decided to place an order last week for a few things. I just placed another order yesterday after discovering they are having a 50% off summer sale. So I took a few pics to share with you some of the things we got. The pink crown tank was sent in error, I was supposed to get a pink dress instead. So they let me keep the crown tank and they are shipping the pink dress from Japan.
> 
> My fave! Lemon tank dress &#55356;&#57163;
> View attachment 50457
> ...


I cant see the pics :-(. ohhhh, a sale !!! i'll have to go take a look !!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Crown tank
















Here's a sneak peek at the items I ordered from the 50% off sale 


































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

guess what ... this is strange, but I cant see the pics in your post, but when I clicked on the links in my post... I could see them !!! yay !!! . I love the lemon dress and the eyelet hoodie.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

And this is the Kirakira No.5 tank dress that we were supposed to be getting instead of the crown tank


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Crown tank
> View attachment 50505
> 
> 
> ...


gonna look at these now too


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> guess what ... this is strange, but I cant see the pics in your post, but when I clicked on the links in my post... I could see them !!! yay !!! . I love the lemon dress and the eyelet hoodie.



Oh yayyyyyyy!! I'm so glad you can see them. I was going to fb you the pics. The lemon dress is gorgeous. I def want the pink one for Braxton. And the ss is a great fit on Ava. So Brax should for sure fit size small. And yes as of yesterday they have 50% off on a lot of items. I don't think the lemon tank was included. So glad you could see the pics 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh yayyyyyyy!! I'm so glad you can see them. I was going to fb you the pics. The lemon dress is gorgeous. I def want the pink one for Braxton. And the ss is a great fit on Ava. So Brax should for sure fit size small. And yes as of yesterday they have 50% off on a lot of items. I don't think the lemon tank was included. So glad you could see the pics &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yay !!! i'm very excited. no, the lemon dress isn't on sale :-(. but there are a lot of cute ones that are on sale. some are already out of stock. I like the sexy pig tank top. its more money than some of the others but I really like it !!! still looking . is shipping a lot ? I never ordered from here before ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Shipping can be pretty expensive. My first order was over $100 and there was no charge for shipping. My order from yesterday for the four items came out to $90 something and my shipping was $6


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I need to look at the sexy pig tank. Don't remember that one 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I need to look at the sexy pig tank. Don't remember that one &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


its very pretty ! I want the black one for Minnie and the lighter color one for Latte and tootsie 

hehe. I guess I read it wrong. it says sexy PG tunic. so , It means sexy pink gold not sexy pig


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> its very pretty ! I want the black one for Minnie and the lighter color one for Latte and tootsie
> 
> 
> 
> hehe. I guess I read it wrong. it says sexy PG tunic. so , It means sexy pink gold not sexy pig



Oh I love that tunic! Hopefully it's around for a while, I want those too! Now that I know Brax def can't fit ss. I just ordered Brax size small in these 3 items to match Ava 😊

























And I sooooo want this!

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh I love that tunic! Hopefully it's around for a while, I want those too! Now that I know Brax def can't fit ss. I just ordered Brax size small in these 3 items to match Ava &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> View attachment 50569
> 
> ...


i have to quote you first to take a look 

ohhh. i love all those too !!! i'm so confused on what to order cause i love them all !!! its so hard to decide. i think Minnie is size S and Tootsie is size M. not sure if Latte is size XS or size SS .


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Well the lemon tank seems to run small. The rest fit Ava perfect with spare room. Ava has a big chest for such a tiny girl "11.5, but she is short and stocky, still 8" long. If this helps you at all. And thanks! I know what you mean about wanting all their cute stuff. I got the bulk of what I wanted. And I'll def be keeping an eye out for their next big sale.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Well the lemon tank seems to run small. The rest fit Ava perfect with spare room. Ava has a big chest for such a tiny girl "11.5, but she is short and stocky, still 8" long. If this helps you at all. And thanks! I know what you mean about wanting all their cute stuff. I got the bulk of what I wanted. And I'll def be keeping an eye out for their next big sale.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks again. Ava looks so adorable in all her new Pariero . I just placed an order !!! I got Minnie 2 things, Tootsie 2 things and Latte 3 things. 
I got Minnie and Tootsie the Lemon Tanks, I got Latte and Minnie the Kawaii frilled tanks, I got Tootsie the Bannana tank, and I got Latte the spring romper and the pile bear hoodie . 
cant wait to get these !!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh yay!! I cannot wait to see your girls in their new things! It's so hard passing up a good sale on Pariero since they are so expensive! You should have your order soon. I ordered last wednes and got mine today. It'd be awesome to get the rest of their things by the holiday. Can't wait to swap more pics with you 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> thanks again. Ava looks so adorable in all her new Pariero . I just placed an order !!! I got Minnie 2 things, Tootsie 2 things and Latte 3 things.
> 
> I got Minnie and Tootsie the Lemon Tanks, I got Latte and Minnie the Kawaii frilled tanks, I got Tootsie the Bannana tank, and I got Latte the spring romper and the pile bear hoodie .
> 
> cant wait to get these !!!



Did you order same color lemon tanks or one of each? I love those tanks, so perfect for summer!☀


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Very cute! I have ordered from them in forever! M, was all the stuff on sale u ordered or just some? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Very cute! I have ordered from them in forever! M, was all the stuff on sale u ordered or just some?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Hey Z! Those lemon tanks have Mimi and Lola written all over it lol. The only things that weren't on sale was the items I got from first order which is, the lemon tank, Kirakira No.5 dress and that grey stripe hoodie. Everything else is 50% off.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hey Z! Those lemon tanks have Mimi and Lola written all over it lol. The only things that weren't on sale was the items I got from first order which is, the lemon tank, Kirakira No.5 dress and that grey stripe hoodie. Everything else is 50% off.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ooohhhhh nice! Regular price? Booooo. Lol. Was shipping expensive? I think I read it was free. Do u need a coupon code for shipping? I really shouldn't even look! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Very cute! I have ordered from them in forever! M, was all the stuff on sale u ordered or just some?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Actually Ava is modeling a Crown tank that was sent by accident. Which is awesome cause I wanted it anyway lol, and it's a newer item. But they are still going to ship the Kirakira No.5 dress.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww your chis are so adorable!! Love their new PA clothes!! Will have to check out the sale. Have been wanting to try the PA brand for a while


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Did you order same color lemon tanks or one of each? I love those tanks, so perfect for summer!☀
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I got the pink lemon tank for Tootsie and the blue lemon tank for Minnie. did you get the same colors or different ??? 

also, I got 2 different colors for the Kawaii frilled tank


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ooohhhhh nice! Regular price? Booooo. Lol. Was shipping expensive? I think I read it was free. Do u need a coupon code for shipping? I really shouldn't even look!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



My first order from last week was $140 something and there was no charge for shipping. Then yesterday I saw they had the sale so the 4 items I ordered came out to a little over $90 and shipping was $6. Way cheaper than when you and I used to order? It was like $10 right? I think we split it. I had to have those lemon tanks lol. You know how the small sizes sell out quick 😋


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww your chis are so adorable!! Love their new PA clothes!! Will have to check out the sale. Have been wanting to try the PA brand for a while



Thanks Kathy! It's a very highend brand with the cutest things. Def check it out while they have a sale 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I got the pink lemon tank for Tootsie and the blue lemon tank for Minnie. did you get the same colors or different ???
> 
> 
> 
> also, I got 2 different colors for the Kawaii frilled tank



Okay I did the same as you. Ordered Brax the pink lemon tank, polka dot frilled tank, and white and black Lailla Tunic. Can't wait! I wanted to order Brax the red Pile Bear hoodie. But not sure she will like all of the fabric. I'll have to think about it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

how long did it take you to get your order ??? the hoods don't fit right on Minnie and Tootsie , so , I don't get them anything with hoods usually. I saw some really cute dresses on sale but all the small sizes were gone :-(.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> how long did it take you to get your order ??? the hoods don't fit right on Minnie and Tootsie , so , I don't get them anything with hoods usually. I saw some really cute dresses on sale but all the small sizes were gone :-(.



I ordered last Wednesday and got my order today. So a little over a week. I'm hoping this next order is here late next week. And my Wooflink Honey and Adorable dresses from DC shipped a couple days ago. Can't wait for those!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

What size did you get for Ava? That would be Sapphire's size?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> What size did you get for Ava? That would be Sapphire's size?



Hi Linda! Sapphire would be a size ss. That's the size I got for Ava.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hi Linda! Sapphire would be a size ss. That's the size I got for Ava.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, I just realized that I did get one super cute Parieo hoodie from eBay and it s an SS. I might have to get something :coolwink:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Thanks, I just realized that I did get one super cute Parieo hoodie from eBay and it s an SS. I might have to get something :coolwink:



Okay! I don't blame you, this would be the time to take advantage of the 50% off sale 😊. There are some great deals on their website and the tiny sizes sell fast!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ughhh I have 4 items in my cart. Trying to resist pulling my credit card out!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ughhh I have 4 items in my cart. Trying to resist pulling my credit card out!!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Lol. Which items did you choose?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lori+bambi (Mar 20, 2014)

ADORABLE ❤


Lori n my pup bambi


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

lori+bambi said:


> ADORABLE ❤
> 
> 
> Lori n my pup bambi



Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Just got an email that they are all out of the kawaii lace frilled ivory tunic size ss if anyone ordered that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Just got an email that they are all out of the kawaii lace frilled ivory tunic size ss if anyone ordered that.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


i just got the same message :-(. i had ordered one for Latte and one for Minnie ). i messaged them back to see if they could add one more thing to my order in place of those. i wanted the Lovely Frilly Dress for Latte but was trying to only spend a certain amount, and i don't want to pay a separate shipping fee for just one item... so, hopefully , its not too late to add one more item to my order


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> i just got the same message :-(. i had ordered one for Latte and one for Minnie ). i messaged them back to see if they could add one more thing to my order in place of those. i wanted the Lovely Frilly Dress for Latte but was trying to only spend a certain amount, and i don't want to pay a separate shipping fee for just one item... so, hopefully , its not too late to add one more item to my order



Hopefully they have the right size in that dress for Latte. I asked about the Lace KP hoodie in neon yellow, but it may be too late because they said they were shipping the other items. Wow they ship fast! Glad I ordered again when I did, I think a lot of things will sell out quickly. Your things will probably ship soon too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hopefully they have the right size in that dress for Latte. I asked about the Lace KP hoodie in neon yellow, but it may be too late because they said they were shipping the other items. Wow they ship fast! Glad I ordered again when I did, I think a lot of things will sell out quickly. Your things will probably ship soon too
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I really hope they do have the frilly dress for Latte. I am taking a chance on size XS . I think Latte is shorter in Length than Ava. the WL size 1 runs long on her and I can only buy her the tops that run short and they end up fitting like a dress. so, hopefully the XS in pariero will be the right size for her. 
oh, I love that Lace hoodie !!! I almost ordered the pink one for Latte. if I end up loving these items, I will probably put in one more order for the rest of what I want that's on sale ( if they are still available ). I still want the chanel/banana tank for Minnie and for Latte , that Lace hoodie for Latte, and the Lemon dress for Latte. But Wooflink is coming out with a new collection , and Louisdog just came out with a new cute dress... so, it depends .... waiting for a good sale from DC . hopefully for July 4


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I really hope they do have the frilly dress for Latte. I am taking a chance on size XS . I think Latte is shorter in Length than Ava. the WL size 1 runs long on her and I can only buy her the tops that run short and they end up fitting like a dress. so, hopefully the XS in pariero will be the right size for her.
> 
> oh, I love that Lace hoodie !!! I almost ordered the pink one for Latte. if I end up loving these items, I will probably put in one more order for the rest of what I want that's on sale ( if they are still available ). I still want the chanel/banana tank for Minnie and for Latte , that Lace hoodie for Latte, and the Lemon dress for Latte. But Wooflink is coming out with a new collection , and Louisdog just came out with a new cute dress... so, it depends .... waiting for a good sale from DC . hopefully for July 4



Ohhh another WL collection? When? I def want the pink lace hoodie for Brax. Wayyy too much cute stuff from these brands. I'd love to order some louisdog for Ava and Brax but the sizing is confusing for me


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

they are just Teasing us right now. this was posted on Facebook. so, it'll be out soon, but not sure exactly when 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...66299910.43038.134192103298513&type=1&theater


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> they are just Teasing us right now. this was posted on Facebook. so, it'll be out soon, but not sure exactly when
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...66299910.43038.134192103298513&type=1&theater



Ugh! Just got another email that the black frilly tank with polka dots is sold out in the small


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awe! More icecream tanks. Those are fun colors!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ugh! Just got another email that the black frilly tank with polka dots is sold out in the small
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


that is the one I ordered too. the cream color with flowers for Latte and the black with polka dots for Minnie. Looks like they sold out of this one in every color and size. that's why I put my order in right away, cause I knew that at 50% off they were going to sell out of a lot. 
they did say they would ship the other 5 items I ordered ( 2 Lemon tanks , 1 Banana tank, 1 Spring Romper, and 1 Pile bear hoodie ) 
hopefully, its not too late for them to add the love frilly dress... I really want that one too !!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> Lol. Which items did you choose?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I picked these 4 all in size small but I hope they still have them!




This one in pink




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh wait! I got 2 emails from them and both went into my junk folder. 1 was a confirmation email and the second was to tell me they don't have the lace hoodie in stock. Oh well it kinda reminds of my the LD some of us already have. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awe 😥I loved that hot pink lace hoodie. You should've good on the other items you ordered. I never got an email saying the Laila tunic isn't in stock. Love that one


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awe 😥I loved that hot pink lace hoodie. You should be good on the other items you ordered. I never got an email saying the Laila tunic isn't in stock. Love that one
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I just got an email from pariero . they were responding to my question about adding the love frilly dress to my order in place of the 2 tops that were out of stock. they said if I could wait about a week , then they could get it for me from Japan. . a week is not long at all, so of course I said I could wait !!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

You guys are so bad. I'm trying not to shop!! Haha but I love EVERYTHING everyone is getting! Can't wait to see it all on the chis.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I resisted Pariero but I couldn't resist the new "I'm not a smurf top" from Louis Dog (eye roll)


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I just got an email from pariero . they were responding to my question about adding the love frilly dress to my order in place of the 2 tops that were out of stock. they said if I could wait about a week , then they could get it for me from Japan. . a week is not long at all, so of course I said I could wait !!!



I got the same email about that lace hoodie . I'm just waiting to hear if it's in stock.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awe 😥I loved that hot pink lace hoodie. You should've good on the other items you ordered. I never got an email saying the Laila tunic isn't in stock. Love that one
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Stinks bc it was so cute! Did u order a lace hoodie too??? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Stinks bc it was so cute! Did u order a lace hoodie too???
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I asked for the lace hoodie in place of the frilly tank, so they emailed me and said if I can wait a week they can see if they have it in Japan. I hope they have it 😊. I asked for the neon yellow size ss


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chichi fan (Mar 3, 2011)

Love these. Your little girl looks so much like my little boy Cerveza. I will post some more pics of them. Look for Nacho and Cerveza pics. I was about to post them anyway.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

chichi fan said:


> Love these. Your little girl looks so much like my little boy Cerveza. I will post some more pics of them. Look for Nacho and Cerveza pics. I was about to post them anyway.



Thankyou so much! I was thinking the same thing when I was reading your last thread 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> I asked for the lace hoodie in place of the frilly tank, so they emailed me and said if I can wait a week they can see if they have it in Japan. I hope they have it 😊. I asked for the neon yellow size ss
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's awesome they may still be able to get it to you!! I don't think there is any hope for the pink one! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I agree. I think the pink one is all sold out. Can't wait for everything to get here though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> I agree. I think the pink one is all sold out. Can't wait for everything to get here though.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Me too! I'm excited! Mojo got his woowoo tag in today but I haven't had a chance to get pics of him wearing it bc I worked all day and then got a new phone so that took forever to set up. It's so cute for him!! Will try to post pics tomorrow. We also have a green belts collar, Susan lanci collar and harness coming Monday! And then no more shopping for us for a while (I hope), lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Me too! I'm excited! Mojo got his woowoo tag in today but I haven't had a chance to get pics of him wearing it bc I worked all day and then got a new phone so that took forever to set up. It's so cute for him!! Will try to post pics tomorrow. We also have a green belts collar, Susan lanci collar and harness coming Monday! And then no more shopping for us for a while (I hope), lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Oh I love that it's a rescue tag, perfect for Moj! I got my first Nouveau bow collar today. Had a $25 coupon for Wetnose. I def want a couple more, and need to order a couple greenbelts collars for miss Ava. She's about outgrown her puppy collars.! Can't wait to see pics of moj's new tag














Dinner at Labriola













. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh I love that it's a rescue tag, perfect for Moj! I got my first Nouveau bow collar today. Had a $25 coupon for Wetnose. I def want a couple more, and need to order a couple greenbelts collars for miss Ava. She's about outgrown her puppy collars.! Can't wait to see pics of moj's new tag
> View attachment 50665
> 
> View attachment 50673
> ...


I love that collar, that's the step in harness we got only in pink cheetah. The PE hoodie is really nice too! I got an email from wetnose for their big sidewalk sale but I had to work all day. Did they have anything good? Last year Lola got a LA wish collar for like $25 only!!
You should sell ur small greenbelt collars on here, I bet someone would snatch them up!!

I'm off next week from Wednesday to Sunday and we r definitely going to Chicago and Naperville or Oak Brook 2 of the days with the dogs! I'm so excited bc I haven't had 1 free day to do anything with them this summer and I feel so bad. We may check that restaurant out if we go to oak brook. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> I love that collar, that's the step in harness we got only in pink cheetah. The PE hoodie is really nice too! I got an email from wetnose for their big sidewalk sale but I had to work all day. Did they have anything good? Last year Lola got a LA wish collar for like $25 only!!
> You should sell ur small greenbelt collars on here, I bet someone would snatch them up!!
> 
> I'm off next week from Wednesday to Sunday and we r definitely going to Chicago and Naperville or Oak Brook 2 of the days with the dogs! I'm so excited bc I haven't had 1 free day to do anything with them this summer and I feel so bad. We may check that restaurant out if we go to oak brook.
> ...



Sounds a lot like our plans for next week! Going to Chicago, Tails in the city and I'm thinking Cody and Carls in Barrington, Cody and Carls is like Tails in the city because she has more retail etc, a lot of SL, Dogs of Glamour, where Wetnose and Two Boston's are mostly food,treats,toys. They didn't have anything good besides the collar. I need to go to the Geneva commons location, it's like double the size of Oakbrook, plus there's a lot of shopping in there. Rib fest is next week in Naperville too. I'm terrible at selling stuff but I may try and sell some of Ava's old stuff. I want to buy everyone new harnesses but not sure whether to go with Buddybelts or SL. Ava's Sl nouveau harness fits her perfect now, not sure if she will outgrown it or not. But brax's xs SL is too big on her. So I'm thinkin I'll way til early fall to buy her another harness. She has that purple croc bb right now in size 2. Wish there was a size 2.5!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> Sounds a lot like our plans for next week! Going to Chicago, Tails in the city and I'm thinking Cody and Carls in Barrington, Cody and Carls is like Tails in the city because she has more retail etc, a lot of SL, Dogs of Glamour, where Wetnose and Two Boston's are mostly food,treats,toys. They didn't have anything good besides the collar. I need to go to the Geneva commons location, it's like double the size of Oakbrook, plus there's a lot of shopping in there. Rib fest is next week in Naperville too. I'm terrible at selling stuff but I may try and sell some of Ava's old stuff. I want to buy everyone new harnesses but not sure whether to go with Buddybelts or SL. Ava's Sl nouveau harness fits her perfect now, not sure if she will outgrown it or not. But brax's xs SL is too big on her. So I'm thinkin I'll way til early fall to buy her another harness. She has that purple croc bb right now in size 2. Wish there was a size 2.5!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I haven't been the Cody and Carl's in years! It's too far for me! But at least u can see stuff and then order from doggie couture when she has a sale. 

I'm hoping to do some shopping for myself in Naperville, I love the lulu lemon store!! And just relax a bit, something I forgot how to do w the wedding taking over my life!

I'm kinda in the same boat w harnesses. The xs fits Leo perfect but it's a little big on Mimi. The buddy belts 2 fits her on the 2nd to last hole comfortably, I feel like the middle looks too tight even though it's really not. Leslie emailed me something saying they were gonna make a 2.5 but when I emailed them asking when, they said they had no plans of making that size so I was confused?? 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

What a gorgeous haul! I really like the eyelet hoodie. I took a look on the sale page but managed to resist. I have so much stuff on its way to me for the furkids right now, including custom greenbelts that I can't stop staring at the picture of  One of them is kinda based on the one you purchased for Brax the other week and I didnt realise at the time but Olive's other one used one of your previous orders as a starting point too! Plus Basils custom one is based on a custom that LS had made! I think there are a bunch of us here with real similar taste.

I know someone with a little one who would be interested if you do decide to put some of cutie pie Ava's puppy things up for sale 😝

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> What a gorgeous haul! I really like the eyelet hoodie. I took a look on the sale page but managed to resist. I have so much stuff on its way to me for the furkids right now, including custom greenbelts that I can't stop staring at the picture of  One of them is kinda based on the one you purchased for Brax the other week and I didnt realise at the time but Olive's other one used one of your previous orders as a starting point too! Plus Basils custom one is based on a custom that LS had made! I think there are a bunch of us here with real similar taste.
> 
> I know someone with a little one who would be interested if you do decide to put some of cutie pie Ava's puppy things up for sale 😝
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Ohhh I can't wait to see all of your puppies new things! And yay so excited about your Greenbelts collars you have on the way. I'll be putting in an order with Shannon really soon. Just gotta decide what I want. And thanks for thinking of me 😊 Ava will be glad to pass on some of her old puppy clothes to one cool puppy 😊😊😋


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ohhh I can't wait to see all of your puppies new things! And yay so excited about your Greenbelts collars you have on the way. I'll be putting in an order with Shannon really soon. Just gotta decide what I want. And thanks for thinking of me 😊 Ava will be glad to pass on some of her old puppy clothes to one cool puppy 😊😊😋


I cant stop looking at the picture Shanon sent me of them ❤ i shpild have them in about 10 days.

One of our new carriers arrived today along with our first bag of Ziwipeak so the pups have had a good mail day


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Alula said:


> I cant stop looking at the picture Shanon sent me of them ❤ i shpild have them in about 10 days.
> 
> One of our new carriers arrived today along with our first bag of Ziwipeak so the pups have had a good mail day


I wanna see the collars from Shannon! Can u post a pic? We have one being delivered today too!!!! 😄

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> I cant stop looking at the picture Shanon sent me of them ❤ i shpild have them in about 10 days.
> 
> One of our new carriers arrived today along with our first bag of Ziwipeak so the pups have had a good mail day



Oh yay that's exciting! I can't wait to see pics of all of your goodies! Shannon was really quick about making your collars too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> I wanna see the collars from Shannon! Can u post a pic? We have one being delivered today too!!!! 😄


I am jealous that yours arrives today! I hate waiting for parcels. I'll show you mine if you show me yours!










I am so excited, I could have ordered at least 6 more!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Alula said:


> I am jealous that yours arrives today! I hate waiting for parcels. I'll show you mine if you show me yours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol ur so funny! Of course i will show u mine!! 😉
Those are so pretty! The one was ordered is similar to the purple one you got too!! I'm at work still so I won't see everything until later. I can't wait to see pics of them wearing their new collars, so gorgeous! !
Here is ours:


Here is our harness


And the crystal rocks in bimini blue (2nd one down)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> I am jealous that yours arrives today! I hate waiting for parcels. I'll show you mine if you show me yours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow you weren't kidding two of those especially the purple flower collar is just like ones I have already. I also have the clusters collar that Zorana has! I had Shannon start making me clusters collars last yr because I love the around the collar cluster collers but hate how they put the medal d-ring on the back of the collars. You girls will love your collars, Shannon is the best!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Lol ur so funny! Of course i will show u mine!! 😉
> Those are so pretty! The one was ordered is similar to the purple one you got too!! I'm at work still so I won't see everything until later. I can't wait to see pics of them wearing their new collars, so gorgeous! !
> Here is ours:
> 
> ...


I love that one, its the one I asked Shannon to base the purple glitter one on, then came on here to see Meoshia had purchased it 

I still don't own any Susan Lanci - i kinda like chunkier stuff for Basil because he's a big boy but now Olive is here at some point I'd like to get her a harness from SL - Pink Leopard, what is not to love!?




Chiluv04 said:


> Oh wow you weren't kidding two of those especially the purple flower collar is just like ones I have already. I also have the clusters collar that Zorana has! I had Shannon start making me clusters collars last yr because I love the around the collar cluster collers but hate how they put the medal d-ring on the back of the collars. You girls will love your collars, Shannon is the best!
> ]


Shannon has been super helpful, she dyed a whole bunch of different Tan leathers to show me so i cpuld get the colour as close to Basils buddy belt as possible. So sweet of her. 

I know! When I checked back I saw the link I sent to Shannon for the flower collar saying "I love this one", that was before I knew your real name and the listing was called "Special Order for Meoshia"  So my 2 girl collars could have stepped right out of your collection before i even knew it was you.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

You guys. It's a good thing Odie can't wear collars!! They're all beautiful! I especially love that pink one, Zorana. Super pretty. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> You guys. It's a good thing Odie can't wear collars!! They're all beautiful! I especially love that pink one, Zorana. Super pretty.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks love!! I need to stop looking at dog stuff! I happened to browse her store and saw it! 
Driving home now, hopefully pics soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I am getting anxious to hear from Pareiro about the item i'm waiting for ( the love frilly dress ). they said if I could wait a week I could get it and the week is up on Friday !!!! ( but seeing Friday is July 4, it'll probably be at least Monday ..... )


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I am getting anxious to hear from Pareiro about the item i'm waiting for ( the love frilly dress ). they said if I could wait a week I could get it and the week is up on Friday !!!! ( but seeing Friday is July 4, it'll probably be at least Monday ..... )



I've already heard back about the lace Laila hoodie, and they don't have anymore. Glad I got all the other stuff when I did!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I've already heard back about the lace Laila hoodie, and they don't have anymore. Glad I got all the other stuff when I did!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



me too. I know that I should order right away or they would sell out. but just wanted to try to set a budget or I would of ordered one of everything. lol. l hope I hear back soon... ( isn't the lace hoodie different than the Laila hoodie ? I thought the lace hoodie was the one you were going to get in neon yellow and it came in pink , white and black... the laila one I think has polka dot on it , right ? a light blue one with pink polka dots and a white one with black polka dots. I loved that one too and almost ordered it )


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

You guys are having way too much fun!! Question for all. The greenbelt collars I ordered have large buckles and D rings. Do these? It bothers me, not the dogs but they seem too bulky to me. 
Meoshia, you asked about pareiro....no we don't have a store here, I have just seen it on line. Love it!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh yeah the polka dot one is Laila. I think there is still plenty of those left. Can't wait for everything to come in. I'm still waiting for 2 Wooflink items that shipped last wk. and can't wait to order a couple of the new Wooflink items when they release 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> You guys are having way too much fun!! Question for all. The greenbelt collars I ordered have large buckles and D rings. Do these? It bothers me, not the dogs but they seem too bulky to me.
> 
> Meoshia, you asked about pareiro....no we don't have a store here, I have just seen it on line. Love it!



Yes unfortunately you never know with greenbelts how the thickness of the leather will turn out. And I also noticed that the buckles aren't always the same style either. The last collar I ordered Braxton with the bling clusters, same one Zorana just ordered is very beautiful but very bulky and actually seems a bit wider than the 3/4". I think I'm gonna try and stick with 5/8" because they seem less bulky. I do at times try and request to Shannon that I prefer the thinnest leather she has. We have a huge selection of her collars and some are bulkier than others. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Good to know, I love the look of your pink with the clusters....so gorgeous!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> You guys are having way too much fun!! Question for all. The greenbelt collars I ordered have large buckles and D rings. Do these? It bothers me, not the dogs but they seem too bulky to me.
> Meoshia, you asked about pareiro....no we don't have a store here, I have just seen it on line. Love it!


I was thinking about asking her to make it tapered like this one Mimi has (doesn't fit her anymore) now that I have it and I can see how thick it is in person. I'm not sure if she can replace the buckle at this point or not? I love how this one is nice and thick so it shows up on the longcoats but thin under the chin




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Good to know, I love the look of your pink with the clusters....so gorgeous!



Thankyou! It is one of my faves. Very similar to a couple I had made this year and last yr. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> I was thinking about asking her to make it tapered like this one Mimi has (doesn't fit her anymore) now that I have it and I can see how thick it is in person. I'm not sure if she can replace the buckle at this point or not? I love how this one is nice and thick so it shows up on the longcoats but thin under the chin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh....that is gorge! I love pink. That seems perfect, for long or short coat. She really does a beautiful job!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Ooooh....that is gorge! I love pink. That seems perfect, for long or short coat. She really does a beautiful job!


This is actually by a company called Woof Wear, my friend Leslie and I had them make us collars last October at the Backer Show IN Chicago. They do amazing work too using suede and leather! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Love the collars


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I got my order today !!! glad I was home , cause I had to sign for it . I tried everything on real quick ( its super hot and humid here today, so didn't want them wearing any clothes at all ), and everything fits perfect and i'm really happy with it all. 

I was gonna place another DC order before the sale ends tonight, but I think instead i'll see if I can get some more sale pareiro. 

i'll post pics soon


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I got my order today !!! glad I was home , cause I had to sign for it . I tried everything on real quick ( its super hot and humid here today, so didn't want them wearing any clothes at all ), and everything fits perfect and i'm really happy with it all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay how exciting! Our things came in today too, and they fit sooo nicely! I didn't wanna torture Brax and make her wear clothes, but Ava is wearing her Lailla tunic right now, she's just prancing around like a little diva! I'll try and post pics soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liannefaye64 (Jul 7, 2014)

Aww! Those are so cute! 
I've never heard of this website, but will have to take a peek!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Liannefaye64 said:


> Aww! Those are so cute!
> 
> I've never heard of this website, but will have to take a peek!



You're little girl would look stunning in Paris Erotica! They make the most gorgeous clothes. They do make some boys things as well, but they seem to have much more for girls. Let us know if you find anything you like 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liannefaye64 (Jul 7, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> You're little girl would look stunning in Paris Erotica! They make the most gorgeous clothes. They do make some boys things as well, but they seem to have much more for girls. Let us know if you find anything you like 😊
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There is loads of things I like!!!! This is a job for pay day!!! Haha 
Thanks for letting me know about is site!!! :love5:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Liannefaye64 said:


> There is loads of things I like!!!! This is a job for pay day!!! Haha
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about is site!!! :love5:



Haha no prob! You will soon be addicted to spoiling these babies! It's so easy 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liannefaye64 (Jul 7, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Haha no prob! You will soon be addicted to spoiling these babies! It's so easy 😊
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm addicted already!! This is just fueling my addiction lol!

Lola has this on order


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just wondering, did you have to sign for your package? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

No, it came in the mail. The last one was in a box on my doorstep. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> No, it came in the mail. The last one was in a box on my doorstep.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OK cool, Elaine said she had to sign for hers and I was wondering if it was bc she spent a lot of $$$, lol. Thanks. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> OK cool, Elaine said she had to sign for hers and I was wondering if it was bc she spent a lot of $$$, lol. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I had to sign for that DC package which was only the honey and adorable dress. But I missed it. So had to get it at the post office?? Thought it was weird having to sign for a DC package of only 2 things. I don't see how Mimi and lola fit size 2 in the adorable dress...it's huge on Braxton! It fits Kendall. I may order size 1. Other than that the ss Pariero fits Ava perfect. But the size small lemon tank and Lailla tunic are roomy on Braxton, but she can get away with it. I could try and shrink them a bit too. Hope your package comes soon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah, maybe that's why I had to sign for the Pariero. it was alittle over 200. that I spent... 

DC once had me sign for something too and it wasn't a big order. didn't make sense to me either as I've ordered way more than that from them before and never had to sign. 

I just put in a second order cause I love this make so much and wanted to order some more sale things. 

I got the 3 boo hoodie in pink , the bear coveralls, the laila tunic and the lace hoodie ( hopefully they have it in Lattes size cause she fits in the XS ). 
everything I ordered this time was for Latte.

I took some pics but I have to put them on photobucket. will do that soon


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yeah, maybe that's why I had to sign for the Pariero. it was alittle over 200. that I spent...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay I can't wait! And yeah that's weird about DC! I don't wanna have to run to the post office for every order. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chiluv04 said:


> I had to sign for that DC package which was only the honey and adorable dress. But I missed it. So had to get it at the post office?? Thought it was weird having to sign for a DC package of only 2 things. I don't see how Mimi and lola fit size 2 in the adorable dress...it's huge on Braxton! It fits Kendall. I may order size 1. Other than that the ss Pariero fits Ava perfect. But the size small lemon tank and Lailla tunic are roomy on Braxton, but she can get away with it. I could try and shrink them a bit too. Hope your package comes soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hopefully it's there now. I just left work. If not, I'll have to have Mishi get it for me tomorrow. Hmmmmm I wonder if u got a defective size from WL? I have an all in one I bought at Tails 3 or 4 years ago and it says size 3 but it's def a 2. I bet they mismarked it bc Lola and Mimi's fit perfectly. I would email Melissa. I can measure mine if u want. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hopefully it's there now. I just left work. If not, I'll have to have Mishi get it for me tomorrow. Hmmmmm I wonder if u got a defective size from WL? I have an all in one I bought at Tails 3 or 4 years ago and it says size 3 but it's def a 2. I bet they mismarked it bc Lola and Mimi's fit perfectly. I would email Melissa. I can measure mine if u want.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Okay that would be awesome if you could. I was thinking the same, like maybe if they put size 2 on what was meant to be a 3? I'll def email Melissa. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

[Q UOTE=elaina;2036610]yeah, maybe that's why I had to sign for the Pariero. it was alittle over 200. that I spent... 



DC once had me sign for something too and it wasn't a big order. didn't make sense to me either as I've ordered way more than that from them before and never had to sign. 



I just put in a second order cause I love this make so much and wanted to order some more sale things. 



I got the 3 boo hoodie in pink , the bear coveralls, the laila tunic and the lace hoodie ( hopefully they have it in Lattes size cause she fits in the XS ). 

everything I ordered this time was for Latte.



I took some pics but I have to put them on photobucket. will do that soon [/QUOTE]

will love the Lailla tunic. What colors did you get? The blue and pink one looks more like a teal or bright turquoise and bright pink to me. It is sooooo gorgeous in person. Such beautiful colors. And matches Ava's bright pink SL nouveau bow collar perfect! I'll have to atleast get good pic of her wearing it while we are having dinner downtown Naperville. Also the black and white Lailla tunic is pretty too. It's not a bright white, do looks great against Braxi's black and white coat. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

the laila tunic , I got in blue w/ pink. it sounds gorgeous ! I cant wait to get it !! they didn't have it in size XS, so I got Latte the SS . she fits snug and comfy in the XS ones she just got. I think she will fit roomy comfy in the SS size. ( hopefully ).


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> the laila tunic , I got in blue w/ pink. it sounds gorgeous ! I cant wait to get it !! they didn't have it in size XS, so I got Latte the SS . she fits snug and comfy in the XS ones she just got. I think she will fit roomy comfy in the SS size. ( hopefully ).



Oh you will love it in that color!! Looks stunning on Ava!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I can't find my tape measure anywhere but here it is with the puppy love dress so u can see they're almost the same. It's slightly wider bc of the design, it's more loose. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for the pics. It seems that when I lay the adorable and puppy love dress side by side or on top of each other they look about the same. Here's some pics of how it fits Brax. It's really baggy, has a lot of space on the underside of it too. It's a lot of fabric and literally swallows her.


































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

